# ive been dreading this day!



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

today i awoke to my first pp moon! my baby will be one in less than a week! but i was hoping my body would hold out for longer! im just so used to NOT bleeding.. it seems so strange. im still breastfeeding a ton, but she is also eating a lot. *sigh* it makes me sad.. im not planning to have anymore babies for a while, so i dont need to be fertile! please let my body go back into hibernation!


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry! I got my first pp period back at 15 mo pp. It wasn't too bad...but then i got my second one 6 weeks after the first one and that one was pretty rough. Who knows when the next one will come, that is the hard part. Now that i have my cycle back I at least want it to be regular kwim?

Also, I now have full blown baby lust coming back...but we have agreed to wait a little longer...ds is 17 months and we wnat to wait until he's 2.5 before TTC #2


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

I got mine back after 5 months, even while nursing around the clock like a maniac.

Who knows, maybe this was just a teaser and you'll get a couple more months of hibernation?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

holly, did you worry that you were pregnant when there was 6 weeks in between? or did you just know your body was slowly adjusting?
and babylust..yeah this week is the first week ive felt any babylust since my 1yo baby was concieved. funny thing is i was just deciding that maybe another baby was a really bad idea when i got pregnant. the universe has different plans.

momasana: 5 months!!







that's no fun! i guess our bodies really have a mind of their own, huh







hopefully you are right about it just being a teaser.
im fast approaching 'that time of the month " again and wondering whats going to happen. im not feeling pms'y or anything..but then again i had no clue that i was going to start bleeing last month. my lower back has been achey the last few days but otherwise nothing. i guess ill see in a few days.

thanks for the replies and sorry it took me forever to respond


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

Mine was back at 7 months and we were still nursing around the clock. But, that was also the month I introduced solid....although he wasn't interested anyway. Yeah it's a bummer.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

did you get an iud? I want to get one, but I have a fibroid!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majazama* 
did you get an iud? I want to get one, but I have a fibroid!









no iud here, but im thinking seriously about it. do fibroids go away? or are they permanent?


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
no iud here, but im thinking seriously about it. do fibroids go away? or are they permanent?

well they are stubborn little tumors, basically. I am trying to change my diet to get them to go away. but if that doesn't work I want them removed. I actually tried to get a IUD in clearwater, and it wouldn't go in because the fibroid was blocking the uterus!







:


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majazama* 
well they are stubborn little tumors, basically. I am trying to change my diet to get them to go away. but if that doesn't work I want them removed. I actually tried to get a IUD in clearwater, and it wouldn't go in because the fibroid was blocking the uterus!







:

oohh. sounds a bit worrisome. i hope the natural method works for you!
did you go to the hospital or health center for the iud?


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
oohh. sounds a bit worrisome. i hope the natural method works for you!
did you go to the hospital or health center for the iud?

it was a doctors office, I think the health centre.


----------

